# New book on Developing Variation by Norman Ludwin



## Norman (May 10, 2016)

My newest book shows you how to vary your material, with 250 pages of examples, scores, and audio files.

In this book I explain how motives are the building blocks of your material, and how to change them while still keeping their integrity.

Scores includes works by John Williams, Bernhard Herrmann, Aaron Copland, James Newton Howard, John Coltrane, Maurice Ravel, Mozart, Bach, and Beethoven.

E-BOOK (With audio files) $30.00
PAPER COPY (With CD) $35.00

_http://www.musicnewapproach.com/#!developing-variation/cgfu_

*253 pages. *

Here is a review from synergy543:

_I just received Norman Ludwin's new book "Developing Variation" and this book is absolutely amazing! He covers numerous techniques on developing motivic variations in the most thorough and easily understood way. Each concept is presented in a bite-sized digestible score example (with analysis and commentary) along with an mp3 music example. And its not just "theory", as he uses real-world traditional and film scores examples. Between the examples and the suggested exercises, there is ample material to inspire and get you moving with new development ideas in your own compositions.

The book is chock-full of interesting score examples complete with analysis, comments, and audio examples including some very impressive mockups (who did these?) as well as real recordings. This is a deep book (243 pages) and it will take some time to thoroughly go through it. It's also a terrific reference book with all of its score analysis of development techniques. I can't imagine this not sitting on every composer's desk.

I have shelves full of composition and theory books but I've never seen anything like this one. This is the book I've been waiting for. It condenses concepts that you might possibly find scattered throughout numerous different college-level compositional and theory texts all condensed into one easy-to read/listen book. Each score example, with analysis, comments and audio reference makes this book an absolute gem!

http://www.musicnewapproach.com/#!developing-variation/cgfu

Also, I see Norman has a nice "freebie" 21-page Analysis of two movement from Mussorgsky's Pictures of an Exhibition if you want to get a taste of the analysis and comments found throughout his books that should be extremely interesting for any curious student.
http://www.musicnewapproach.com/_


----------

